
Ask HN: Why doesn’t HN have notifications? - ryeguy_24
I love the conversation and debate that goes on here but I don’t always go back to check if people responded to my comments. Wouldn’t comment notifications be a really helpful feature of HN?
======
RandomGuyDTB
Yes, but HN is a zero-distraction distraction: It's a workplace
procrastination tool that doesn't let the user veer too far from their work.
You can see this in the anti-procrast settings and the lack of any advertising
here (both of which are very nice features I use regularly). If HN had
notifications it'd lead on a slippery slope to HN being a social network
instead of a news aggregator, and I don't think anybody wants that.

------
ramon
This exists already, make sure to google it.
[http://www.hnreplies.com/](http://www.hnreplies.com/)

~~~
kazinator
That's a third-party site though. If HN did a very simple thing: publish some
data in RSS feed format, then an RSS reader (e.g. one living in your browser
as an extension) would provide a notification interface.

------
whb07
Build your own:

[https://github.com/HackerNews/API](https://github.com/HackerNews/API)

~~~
zzo38computer
I would prefer it if the API exposed the messages in the input format rather
than HTML format.

